# 'error while extracting ports.txz'



## posteverything (Feb 25, 2012)

I am attempting an installation of FreeBSD 9.0 on a virtual machine using VirtualBox. However, I am getting this error message during archive extraction:


```
Error while extracting ports.txz:
Can't create 'usr/ports/net/yate-devel/files/CVS/Root'
```

The image file I am using is *FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso*. I have no previous experience with FreeBSD so any help would be appreciated. More information will be provided if needed. Also I tried looking for a thread addressing a similar issue but didn't find anything.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you have any space on your hard disk?

```
# df -h
```

Does this thread have the answer to your question?


----------



## posteverything (Feb 25, 2012)

That helped, thanks.


----------

